# PSYLLIUM HUSK



## alicee88 (Feb 16, 2017)

Does anyone use psyllium husk? I recently reintroduced it to my diet after stopping a while back. I really do swear by it. I recommend it to anyone suffering from constipation or incomplete emptying. There's even evidence to suggest that it can help to manage diarrhoea as well, thanks to its binding properties. I limit my intake of insoluble fibre because it makes me bloated, but psyllium is different because a. you only have to take a very small amount and b. it is free from gluten so it is actually very gentle on the digestive system (not like a laxative at all). It is also 100% natural, and can be taken at any time so you don't need to worry about taking it with a meal or first thing in the morning, etc. Finally, it is cheap! I buy mine online but it's also available in health food shops (a bit more expensive) and some international supermarkets in the UK, at least.

Admittedly, I don't think I have IBS - I just ruined my digestive system with ridiculously spicy food, far too often. I don't eat spicy food any more, but I do drink too much, so although I drink a lot of water, I am still dehydrated a lot of the time, which of course can cause constipation. As long as you take psyllium with enough water (400ml per teaspoon - max 4 teaspoons per day), it will provide the bulk that you need without taking water from elsewhere in the body. No need for expensive supplements and digestive enzymes. All I take alongside this is probiotics (acidophilus). I'm just so grateful to be feeling relatively normal again after a distressing few years. This stuff has really been a godsend for me. I urge anyone who's had similar symptoms to me to give it a try. I can almost guarantee that you will be feeling better within a couple of weeks once your body adjusts to it. No more laxatives, no more stool softeners, no senna, I feel free and almost like a normal person again!


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

alicee,
what is your problem? Is it ibs-d?
Thanks for posting.


----------

